# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Sommertrip von 5.8-17.8.03

## Old Anonym

hallo!
ich komme aus zürich und will vom 5.8-17.08.03 dirtjumpen gehen, destination ist noch unklar, frankreich, deutschland..... wer hätte lust! oder könnte ich bei jemandem mitkommen?
gruss vincent
bo70 a-t bluemail dot ch

----------

